

Ask HN: Tobacco companies are the target of health lawsuits, why not marijuana? - andrewstuart

Will marijuana companies become the new targets for health related lawsuits in the same way the tobacco companies have been?
======
Lorenz-Kraft
I think its mainly because tobacco companies acted in many ways very wrong.

For example: \- denying any link between smoking and lung cancer. \- added
stuff to tobacco that might probably increased addiction \- etc.

There have been several "waves" of lawsuits since the mid fifties. Here is a
nice comprehensive overview: [http://publichealthlawcenter.org/topics/tobacco-
control/toba...](http://publichealthlawcenter.org/topics/tobacco-
control/tobacco-control-litigation)

The marijuana companies will probably get the same problems if they continue
the path of tobacco companies.

Greets, Chris

------
SixSigma
Doctor's who toke, toke Kush

